# EOS M for travel



## yakman (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess many may consider a EOS M for travel usage. It's so much lighter, especially when you start to bring more lenses. I visited Perth west australia with EOS M while leaving my DSLR at home.

Here is my 2cents report
http://vincent4wang.wordpress.com/2013/08/31/canon-eos-m-for-travel/


----------



## bholliman (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice review! Your 3 battery suggestion is a good one. I have 2 batteries for mine and am nervous at times that my 2nd one will last all day.

Have you used your 11-22 lens much yet? If so, what are you impressions? I just have the 22/2 currently, but am looking at adding the other two lenses soon.


----------



## nubu (Aug 31, 2013)

I love the 11-22! It is clued to the m now especially since I use the m frequently as second (wide) body for my wildlife excursions with the 5DIII+500mm...


----------



## yakman (Aug 31, 2013)

There are a number of reviews around the web.
From DPR

"Canon is making grand claims for the 11-22mm's optical quality, and saying that its 12 element / 9 group design will offer significantly better image quality than the (already well-regarded) EF-S 10-22mm" 

I think it's true, probably the best if you're happy with the F number.
What wasn't mentioned in many reviews was that the distortion control is also excellent.


----------

